# Aristo U25-B



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm considering buying a new, old stock U25-B (black box version). I read in a post (March '09) that the older (non-ball bearing) drive was better than the newer updated version. Has any one had any experiences with new versus old version of this loco? Are there problems with new old stock- ie: engine sitting idle for years in a warehouse. The engines are regularly listed on Ebay. Anybody purchase one? If so, any problems? Any suggestions or other thought are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by old new stock, but here is my experience.
I have 4 U25B's bought from 1994 to 1999. All run great and work hard. My oldest unit was used so much the chrome wore off the wheels and the motors finally gave out. I purchased in Dec '02 two of the newer ball bearing motor trucks from Aristo and the unit runs much smoother. I do use internal batteries and Airwire/LocoLinc and add weight to the units. All of the units run as good as they did the day they were first put into service. A little lube now and then is all I do. 


























here are photos and a story of the motor upgrade http://home.comcast.net/~strans/photo_st21r.htm
http://home.comcast.net/~strans/photo_st21r.htm


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

posted by suleski:
Not sure what you mean by old new stock

"New Old Stock" NOS.. 
means "something that is technically OLD..made years or decades ago, but is still NEW in the sense that it has never been used, never taken out of the box, never purchased by anyone".. 

The term NOS is used a lot in the Classic car hobby.. 
its possible to buy a NOS 1965 Ford Mustang fender.. 
actually made by Ford in 1965..but not yet ever used by anyone.. 
so its a "brand new" 45 year old part!  its just been sitting around, unused, for a long time..
so its new and old at the same time.. 

can also apply to Aristo U25B's..it can be new and old..NOS. 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many people viewed the "new" trucks from Aristo as an improvement, but they have weak areas in the new design, and some common weaknesses. 

I would buy whichever you wanted. 

The ball bearing motor blocks have the advantage of being able to handle additional weight without additional bearing wear. 

The power pickup system in the newer motor blocks is a step backwards in reliability, the "fixed" wheelset gets track power to the motor by fine wires that press against the ball bearings. Feeding high current through ball bearings is bad, and unreliable, the bearings pit and become poor conductors, and the pitting affects the bearing friction. The fine wires likewise will melt the plastic around them if there is a short, and can make a mess out of the plastic motor block. 

The important thing on a U25 to remember is the pivoting mechanism for the motor block, the extra bearings that need lubrication, or the block will not swivel properly and derail for no apparent reason. Keep the rollers clean and lubed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 13 Uboats. 5 have been upgraded to new motor blocks with QSI sound and Gwire receivers (battery powered). I plan on upgrading all of them, 2 or 3 a year as I have time. If the old motor blocks are good you can resell them on ebay and they almost pay for the new ones. Also have 3 FAs and 2 RS-3s that use the same motor blocks.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 3 U25B's, all pre-plug and play. I have found that for me, the U25's actually run a little better with the old non-ball bearing blocks rather than the newer ball bearing trucks. If you have any warp in your track, you may have trouble with the U25 derailing with the ball bearing trucks due to the unique pivoting arrangement on the trucks. Overall though, like others have said, the U25's just run and run and run.

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 22 Feb 2010 08:43 PM 
I'm considering buying a new, old stock U25-B (black box version). I read in a post (March '09) that the older (non-ball bearing) drive was better than the newer updated version. Has any one had any experiences with new versus old version of this loco? Are there problems with new old stock- ie: engine sitting idle for years in a warehouse. The engines are regularly listed on Ebay. Anybody purchase one? If so, any problems? Any suggestions or other thought are welcome. Thanks. 

Kevin,
We have a member of the club the has a black box NYC vesion and it seems to perform well.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to all for the great info.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought black box was non bearing and yellow box was bearing? I like the ball bearing better as there is ultimately less maintenance needed and better reliability. Just my opinion from my experience(s).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think some yellow box was with the old style motor blocks. 

Direct inspection of the unit in question is the best, and easy to do. 

Regards, Greg


----------

